# Our snowy trail ride



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I figure snow makes a softer landing but also figure snow offers a bit more resistance to him so may wear him down a bit more.

I would say just take him out for walks more, maybe tacked but you walking with him just to get him used to exploring a bit more. 

Hopefully he isn't like my mare that is a miserable bear to ride at home where I can't leave the pasture/front yard without a constant fight but when we trailer away from home she is a very pleasant horse.

One more thing, relax yourself and look at where you want to go


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

My probably over simplistic response is that you can just keep doing what you did today; it will take time for a horse used to arena riding to be good outside too. My early trail riding goals were to go a little farther every time and walk home on a loose rein.

Sounds like you did well for the first time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I also think taking him out often is the best solution. He's probably just not used to it. One of our horses acts a little flighty outside, I think because we almost always ride inside this time of year. 

Your painting idea sounds amazing!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He's not alone. He has you.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Miles. Miles. Miles. 

Sorry! Lol that's what it took with my guy anyways. Now he's excited to go whether it's just us or a whole group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

He just needs more miles out alone. 

I wouldn't take a hay net out. He should just learn to stand tied and realize you are with him. That should be good enough.

I would be more worried about his need to rush back home. A pet peeve of mine. I have had to deal with injured riders and injured horses on the trail and having to deal with a horse that has been enabled to rush back to the barn is a pain. Especially when the horse belongs to the injured person and just getting the injured person on the horse is painful, let alone the injured person having to ride a jiggy hot mess of a horse.


----------

